# Broncos the best team in the NFL???



## fixed blade XC-3

No, no there not. But I never thought I'd say they'd be undefeated this year.  How about that last play, that was freaking awesome. 8)


----------



## Guns and Flies

That was an awesome play. Love the Broncos, happy to see Cutler do bad!


----------



## GaryFish

I didn't realize Denver still had a team. Huh. Learn something new I guess. :wink:


----------



## Guns and Flies

Your going down Gary :evil: :wink:


----------



## FishMogul

GaryFish said:


> I didn't realize Denver still had a team. Huh. Learn something new I guess. :wink:


 :twisted: :evil: no they still have a team just no offense Gary :roll:

I'm so disappointed in them (coach I guess) right now that I sold my opening day vs the Browns, the Pats game and the thanksgiving day game tickets :evil:


----------



## FishMogul

Guns and Flies said:


> That was an awesome play. Love the Broncos, happy to see Cutler do bad!


that was a sweet play for sure... I think they said it was the longest game winning play with less than 1 minute or something like that.

as far as Cutler he can suck it ...


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

2-0 and headed for 3-0 this weekend. Orton still sucks, but the D is looking good. Luckily the Broncos play in one of the worst divisions in football, but they already have exceeded most peoples expectations. GO BRONCOS :!:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Who exactly did they play the last 2 weeks? Oh yeah...........


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Who exactly did they play the last 2 weeks? Oh yeah...........


I think it was Florida State. Oh wait, that wasn't really much of a game after all :wink: . Just kidding Tye, I was hoping the Y would pull it off. My UTES didn't look too good either.

The Broncos played The Bengals (who beat a promising Green Bay team last weekend) and The Browns, but heck I wasn't sure we were going to win a game this year, so I'll take the two wins so far  .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Believe it or not last I checked Orton was ranked #5 for QB rating. :shock:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

As long as he doesn't throw interceptions or fumble the football I don't care too much that he doesn't make great plays. If he just plays smart and lets the actual playmakers make things happen the Broncos may be alright.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

3-0 GO BRONCOS!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yeah they actually looked pretty good. I wasn't very impressed with orton. He's the complete opposite as cutler, almost to careful. We'll see what happens when they play a good team.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh yeah, we forgot to talk about the Broncos 'D'. Only allowing 16 points in 3 games. :shock:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

fixed blade said:


> Oh yeah, we forgot to talk about the Broncos 'D'. Only allowing 16 points in 3 games. :shock:


I've been waiting for years for somebody like Mike Nolan to take advantage of the talent we have on the defensive side of the ball. I love having Brian Dawkins, that man is a beast. Dumerville is quickly turning into my favorite player. Lets hope that Nolan D can keep it up. We have a very rough few weeks comming up. I agree that Orton is not the most talented guy on the field, but as long as he keeps playing smart we are ok. Both running backs look good and our recieving corp is awesome. All Orton has to do is get them the ball without causing turnovers and we could be just fine.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wow, they did it again. :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77

Cowboys... ugh. Craig... we need a new QB. This guy sucks. Its painful watching that pile of crap take snaps anymore. :?


----------



## FishMogul

Riverrat77 said:


> Cowboys... ugh. Craig... we need a new QB. This guy sucks. Its painful watching that pile of crap take snaps anymore. :?


and he doesn't even have Jessica Simpson as a distraction anymore :roll: I really liked how he over threw Roy Williams over the middle leaving him open for a spear shot to the ribs.. Roy didn't look like he was having much fun after that.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Maybe they'll figure out that throwing to Marshall more than 5 times a game is productive?


----------



## mjschijf

Hey Broncos fans, want to place any bets on the outcome of next week's game?

(GO PATRIOTS!!!) 8)


----------



## neverdrawn

Didn't the wheels fall off the Pats band wagon last year?


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

4-0


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm starting to like Orton. Tree, you can keep Cutler.


----------



## Guns and Flies

mjschijf said:


> Hey Broncos fans, want to place any bets on the outcome of next week's game?
> 
> (GO PATRIOTS!!!) 8)


Are you a believer yet?????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

When I started this tread I was joking. Now I'm starting to believe it! :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

mjschijf said:


> Hey Broncos fans, want to place any bets on the outcome of next week's game?
> 
> (GO PATRIOTS!!!) 8)


Suck it msjducuifivies!!!!!.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

fixed blade said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I'm starting to like Orton. Tree, you can keep Cutler.


+1

5-0  .


----------



## mjschijf

Guns and Flies said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Broncos fans, want to place any bets on the outcome of next week's game?
> 
> (GO PATRIOTS!!!) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a believer yet?????
Click to expand...

Yep, the Broncos played a very good game. Props to them. My Patriots have a few things to work out. They were terrible offensively in the second half.

You have to admit though, the Broncos did get a little lucky. If Gostkowski hadn't missed that 4th quarter field goal, the Patriots would have won in regulation.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

mjschijf said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Broncos fans, want to place any bets on the outcome of next week's game?
> 
> (GO PATRIOTS!!!) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a believer yet?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, the Broncos played a very good game. Props to them. My Patriots have a few things to work out. They were terrible offensively in the second half.
> 
> You have to admit though, the Broncos did get a little lucky. *If Gostkowski hadn't missed that 4th quarter field goal, the Patriots would have won in regulation*.
Click to expand...

:roll: You could say the same thing about the missed field goal by Prater in the 1st quarter, numb nuts.

Maybe you could blame the Patriots lack of offense on the Broncos being the number one defense in the league???


----------



## FishMogul

fixed blade said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Broncos fans, want to place any bets on the outcome of next week's game?
> 
> (GO PATRIOTS!!!) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Suck it msjducuifivies!!!!!.
Click to expand...


----------



## FishMogul

mjschijf said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Broncos fans, want to place any bets on the outcome of next week's game?
> 
> (GO PATRIOTS!!!) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a believer yet?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yep, the Broncos played a very good game. Props to them. My Patriots have a few things to work out. They were terrible offensively in the second half. *
> 
> You have to admit though, the Broncos did get a *little lucky.* If Gostkowski hadn't missed that 4th quarter field goal, the Patriots would have won in regulation.
Click to expand...

I think that poor 2nd half had a lot to do with a good defense also..

missing field goals isn't luck that is just poor execution... you could also say had denver not forced that fumble at the end of regulation the Pats would have won also yada yada yada .... when it's all said and done the only thing that matters is W's and L's and the pats got a *big FAT L *handed to them their offense was over matched by a good defense. Denver just made a few more plays than the Pats *PERIOD*

if anything the Patriots should be blaming the loss on those awful mustard yellow throw back jerseys the Broncos were wearing. Looking at those all game must have been a distraction :lol:

the thing that sucks is their remaining schedule it's brutal at best I see 4-5 more wins they do get the Raiders once more and 2 with KC
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/teams/den/schedule


----------



## FishMogul

*6-0* 8)


----------



## Al Hansen

Congrats to the Broncos . Man those were ugly socks. :shock: :lol:


----------



## jahan

Their defense is unbelievable. They look like the real deal. :shock:


----------



## FishMogul

*I'm KICKING MYSELF RIGHT ABOUT NOW* !!!! I'm a Bronco season ticket holder and sold all 3 of my games including the season opener, the Pats game, and the Turkey day game vs. Giants :twisted: ...

yeah how long they going to wear those NASTY uniforms... I know it's the 50th anniversary but still.... wow they look like the 1970 San Diego Padres out there.. whatever works I guess


----------



## FishMogul

jahan said:


> Their defense is unbelievable. They look like the real deal. :shock:


5 sacks 4 forced fumbles... going from the most horrible defense last year to one of the best if not the best this year... Mike Nolan is doing a helluva job and adding 9 new starters on D helps


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Anyone who watched that game last night, saw history happens. 2 punt returns, and a kick off return. First time ever in the NFL. Broncos are rocking this year. :shock:


----------



## orvis1

WOW... They are the real deal and likely wrapped up the division with that win last night unless some type of major choke job happens. They are for real...


----------



## FishMogul

orvis1 said:


> WOW... They are the real deal and likely wrapped up the division with that win last night unless some type of major choke job happens. They are for real...


what do you mean? like last year's er.......... 3 straight losses to end the season including a beat down at the hands of the Chargers? :evil:

they still have some tough games.. @ Baltimore @ Indy @ Philly then they have the Steelers and Giants at home. that's the bad. I think they can lose every one of those games and still finish with an 11-5 record because they have KC twice another game VS Oakland a game vs the Redskins and a home game vs the Chargers ...... still I have scene better teams implode down the stretch.. but the AFC West I think is theirs


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Orton has only thrown 1 interception, and that was on a Hail Mary, he's ranked 8th for Q.B. rating. I was surprised at his win loss record as a start. It was 27-12 or around there.


----------



## orvis1

FishMogul said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... They are the real deal and likely wrapped up the division with that win last night unless some type of major choke job happens. They are for real...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean? like last year's er.......... 3 straight losses to end the season including a beat down at the hands of the Chargers? :evil:
> 
> they still have some tough games.. @ Baltimore @ Indy @ Philly then they have the Steelers and Giants at home. that's the bad. I think they can lose every one of those games and still finish with an 11-5 record because they have KC twice another game VS Oakland a game vs the Redskins and a home game vs the Chargers ...... still I have scene better teams implode down the stretch.. but the AFC West I think is theirs
Click to expand...

I was trying to be kind but if they don't have a meltdown they are a shoe in for the division crown.


----------



## FishMogul

orvis1 said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... They are the real deal and likely wrapped up the division with that win last night unless some type of major choke job happens. They are for real...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean? like last year's er.......... 3 straight losses to end the season including a beat down at the hands of the Chargers? :evil:
> 
> they still have some tough games.. @ Baltimore @ Indy @ Philly then they have the Steelers and Giants at home. that's the bad. I think they can lose every one of those games and still finish with an 11-5 record because they have KC twice another game VS Oakland a game vs the Redskins and a home game vs the Chargers ...... still I have scene better teams implode down the stretch.. but the AFC West I think is theirs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to be kind but if they don't have a meltdown they are a shoe in for the division crown.
Click to expand...

  the thing is I thought they would only pull out 4 maybe 5 wins.... so really everything they do now is a bonus.. can they beat the Colts or Pats again in the Playoffs ... probably not (especially on the road) But I think they for sure can win the west and advance past the 1st round.. and that will exceed everyone's expectations by a MILE


----------



## STEVO

But the way things are going they look like they will be playing everybody in their home. I think they are a awesome team, but im not so sure they will do that well against the Pats again, let alone Indy. I think they have a tough road ahead of them. They did look good tho. If somebody could just kick Romo in the nuts & get the cowboys rolling then it would be a good season!! :mrgreen:


----------



## FishMogul

STEVO said:


> But the way things are going they look like they will be playing everybody in their home. I think they are a awesome team, but im not so sure they will do that well against the Pats again, let alone Indy. I think they have a tough road ahead of them. They did look good tho. *If somebody could just kick Romo in the nuts *& get the cowboys rolling then it would be a good season!! :mrgreen:


I think Jessica Simpson took Romo's nuts with her when she dropped his sorry A$$.. he has no nuts to kick


----------



## STEVO

Atleast she's hot!!!!! I would say it was worth it :lol:


----------



## jahan

Funny thing is he dumper her, on her birthday. Kicked her out of his vehicle, LOL.


----------



## FishMogul

STEVO said:


> Atleast she's hot!!!!! I would say it was worth it :lol:


for sure :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO

You guys think its too late for the rebound ?? Yea im not rich, I cant run like Tony or do the Rico Suave thing with my tounge, but I sure could help her spend her money :lol: 

**** prior committments for not allowing me to pick her up when he threw her out!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## FishMogul

STEVO said:


> You guys think its too late for the rebound ?? Yea im not rich, I cant run like Tony or do the Rico Suave thing with my tounge, but I sure could help her spend her money :lol:
> 
> **** prior committments for not allowing me to pick her up when he threw her out!!! :roll: :lol:


Go for it STEVO I'm sure she couldn't resist you... just get her out on Orvis's Inflatable ... then she'd have no where to run...


----------



## STEVO

Haha, For sure. Then I could push her in to get her shirt wet. Thats romantic right?? If she would just call me back!!! She must have lost my number. I bet she is going crazy not being able to find it!! :?


----------



## FishMogul

I think you might have to settle for the Ashlee Simpson instead ... she still has some money you can spend 

[attachment=0:6ecny1zj]6a00d83451596069e200e54f37ddc88833-640wi.jpg[/attachment:6ecny1zj]

okay back on track BRONCOS *6-0* 8) 8)


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

6-0                       

Best win of the Season. I HATE the Stupid Chargers espescially Pees in Rivers. I loved watching him get knocked on his butt all night by that amazing D. Elvis Dumerville is my hero. Defensive player of the year so far.


----------



## Guns and Flies

6-0 and loving it! +1 on hating the Chargers, especially Rivers.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ok so they really suck. 6 wins is more than I thought they would get all year so I guess that's pretty good.


----------



## FishMogul

fixed blade said:


> Ok so they really suck. 6 wins is more than I thought they would get all year so I guess that's pretty good.


Orton looked like a POS tonight... stunk up the field


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

FishMogul said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so they really suck. 6 wins is more than I thought they would get all year so I guess that's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Orton looked like a POS tonight... stunk up the field
Click to expand...

I'm blaming it on the offensive line. He rarely had more than 2 seconds and they couldn't open any holes for the running backs. In the second half the pitt 'd' knew they were going to throw it. Orton didn't stand a chance.


----------



## orvis1

So I guess this thread has died. If you lose to the redskins you cannot be considered the best team in the nfl then. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishMogul

orvis1 said:


> So I guess this thread has died. If you lose to the redskins you cannot be considered the best team in the nfl then. :mrgreen:


that was very hard to watch.. Chris Simms :shock: what can I say about that guy? 3/13 13 yards and one INT that's what I call gettin' it done


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

7-4 here we come again       . The BRONCOS still have two games against the chiefs, and one against the Raiders. Even if they lose the rest of their games (which is a possibility) they will likely end up with ten wins. Ten wins often results in a playoff appearence. The playoffs is a great season seeing as how people were projecting the BRONCOS to be one of the worst in the league this year.

GO BRONCOS!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

8-5 So we lost to the Colts AGAIN. I can't stand that Peyton Manning :evil: . This still needs to be bumped back to the top as we are going to make the playoffs and get hot at the right time  . One can hope anyways. Brandon Marshall is a beast!


----------



## proutdoors

Marshall is very good, but the Broncos will be very LUCKY if they make the playoffs, IMHO. How can you hate Peyton? He is as classy as they come. :?


----------



## mjschijf

I am also a big Peyton Manning hater. I have nothing against him personally, and he does seem like a nice guy but I'm a Patriots fan. Liking Peyton Manning would equate to a Red Sox fan liking Derek Jeter. (I'm a Red Sox fan too, and yes, I hate Jeter).
I still maintain that Tom Brady has been the better quarterback over the course of their careers (so far). You can't argue with 3 Super Bowls vs. 1.


----------



## proutdoors

Winning a Super Bowl, or 3, takes more than just the 'best' QB, it takes a team. There are QB's with Super Bowl rings that are NOT as good as someone like Marino who has none. Brady is a future Hall of Fame QB no doubt, but when it is all said and done, I think Manning will be viewed as the better of the two over the course of their careers.


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> Winning a Super Bowl, or 3, takes more than just the 'best' QB, it takes a team. There are QB's with Super Bowl rings that are NOT as good as someone like Marino who has none. Brady is a future Hall of Fame QB no doubt, but when it is all said and done, I think Manning will be viewed as the better of the two over the course of their careers.


Manning will go down as the greatest quarterback ever when it is all said and done. He is an awesome quarterback and funny as hell to top it off. I understand your argument Mjschijf, I like Brady, but if I had to take one quarterback when the game was on the line, it would be Manning.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

proutdoors said:


> Marshall is very good, but the Broncos will be very LUCKY if they make the playoffs, IMHO. How can you hate Peyton? He is as classy as they come. :?


A big part of it is the fact that he always beats up on the Broncos. The other part of it is I can't stand watching that guy change the play every two seconds. Just play football and run what the coaches asked you to.

As to the Broncos making the playoffs, they don't need much luck. All they have to do is win two of the next three and they will likely be in. Just to mention the last three games for the Broncos are the Raiders in Denver, the Eagles in Phili (tough game), and the Chiefs in Denver. I think the Broncos will finish with at least 10 wins which should buy them a wildcard slot.


----------



## jahan

4x4 Bronco said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall is very good, but the Broncos will be very LUCKY if they make the playoffs, IMHO. How can you hate Peyton? He is as classy as they come. :?
> 
> 
> 
> A big part of it is the fact that he always beats up on the Broncos. *The other part of it is I can't stand watching that guy change the play every two seconds. Just play football and run what the coaches asked you to.*
> 
> As to the Broncos making the playoffs, they don't need much luck. All they have to do is win two of the next three and they will likely be in. Just to mention the last three games for the Broncos are the Raiders in Denver, the Eagles in Phili (tough game), and the Chiefs in Denver. I think the Broncos will finish with at least 10 wins which should buy them a wildcard slot.
Click to expand...

That is precisely what he is doing and doing better than anyone else. It take an unimaginable knowledge of football in and out to do what he does, that is what impresses me about him.


----------



## proutdoors

jahan said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't stand watching that guy change the play every two seconds. Just play football and run what the coaches asked you to*.
> 
> As to the Broncos making the playoffs, they don't need much luck. All they have to do is win two of the next three and they will likely be in. Just to mention the last three games for the Broncos are the Raiders in Denver, the Eagles in Phili (tough game), and the Chiefs in Denver. I think the Broncos will finish with at least 10 wins which should buy them a wildcard slot.
> 
> 
> 
> That is precisely what he is doing and doing better than anyone else. It take an unimaginable knowledge of football in and out to do what he does, that is what impresses me about him.
Click to expand...

I agree with jahan on this, Manning is like an Offensive Coordinator on the field. I think he is the best QB mentally to ever play the game. He is given the reins to the offense like no other QB in the game. That speaks volumes.

As for the Broncos making the playoffs, the Eagles will beat the Broncos, and the Raiders are no slam dunk. The Chiefs are one of the 3 worst teams in the NFL this year. If the Broncos make the playoffs, I would be shocked for them to make it out of the 1st round. They would be playing either the Bengals or the AFC East winner on the road. The Bengals should have beat the Broncos early IN Denver, I think they would throttle them in Cincy.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't stand watching that guy change the play every two seconds. Just play football and run what the coaches asked you to*.
> 
> As to the Broncos making the playoffs, they don't need much luck. All they have to do is win two of the next three and they will likely be in. Just to mention the last three games for the Broncos are the Raiders in Denver, the Eagles in Phili (tough game), and the Chiefs in Denver. I think the Broncos will finish with at least 10 wins which should buy them a wildcard slot.
> 
> 
> 
> That is precisely what he is doing and doing better than anyone else. It take an unimaginable knowledge of football in and out to do what he does, that is what impresses me about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with jahan on this, Manning is like an Offensive Coordinator on the field. I think he is the best QB mentally to ever play the game. He is given the reins to the offense like no other QB in the game. That speaks volumes.
> 
> As for the Broncos making the playoffs, the Eagles will beat the Broncos, and the Raiders are no slam dunk. The Chiefs are one of the 3 worst teams in the NFL this year. If the Broncos make the playoffs, I would be shocked for them to make it out of the 1st round. They would be playing either the Bengals or the AFC East winner on the road. The Bengals should have beat the Broncos early IN Denver, I think they would throttle them in Cincy.
Click to expand...

Alot of confidence in those Eagles huh? You never know what's going to happen in this league. I think the Broncos will win in Phili going into the playoffs with a three game winning streak. I can only hope they play the Bengals. Both teams are completely different now than when they played early in the season, but I would choose them over any other afc team to play in the playoffs.
By the way Pro, How about them Niners  . At least they finally decided to go with a winner like Alex Smith as their QB. You can't go wrong when you have a UTE on your team.


----------



## proutdoors

4x4 Bronco said:


> Alot of confidence in those Eagles huh? You never know what's going to happen in this league. I think the Broncos will win in Phili going into the playoffs with a three game winning streak. I can only hope they play the Bengals. Both teams are completely different now than when they played early in the season, but I would choose them over any other afc team to play in the playoffs.
> By the way Pro, How about them Niners  . At least they finally decided to go with a winner like Alex Smith as their QB. You can't go wrong when you have a UTE on your team.


I do like the Eagles, I think they are playing as well as any team in the NFL right now. I think the Bengals beat the Broncos by double digits if they meet in the playoffs.

My Niners won on Monday DESPITE Alex being under center, NOT because he was. Frank Gore won that game along with a defense that caused 7 turnovers. Smith tries to keep the Cardinals in the game with bad plays of his own. Niners will not be a Super Bowl contender with Smith at QB. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the last Super Bowl won by the Niners has a Cougar as MVP of the game. How many utes have ever been Super Bowl MVP, and how many ute QB's have been starters that won in the Super Bowl? The Cougars have McMahon and Young, utes have NADA. Thanks for playing though. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

How bout them Raiders! :-|O|-: 

Did you see how HORRIBLE Alex Smith played for the Niners? Who said they finally had a winner? :?


----------



## Riverrat77

As much as I hate the Eagles, I was glad they beat the Niners today, regardless of who was playing QB for them. I also am happy to say that the Panthers did a pretty good job today of showing us who isn't the best team in the NFL. The win over the Vikes was AWESOME!!! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

I was pulling for the Eagles, even though they were playing 'my' Niners. SF had no chance of making the playoffs, and I like Andy Reid (BYU alum) and I don't want to see Dallas win their division.

I was cheering for the Vikings, but I needed a big game from #89 of the Panthers to have a chance at going to the super bowl in the UWN Facebook league, and Smith gave me 21 pts. stablebuck was killing me, now I am only down 18 with my QB still to play. Problem is, I can go with Campbell or Manning tomorrow, and I can't make up my mind on who to start and who to bench.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!-


----------



## STEVO

4x4 Bronco said:


> :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!-


Relax, I think you might still have me :lol: . :evil: :evil: I had been debating putting moss back in ...... even thought I had done it then when I checked it yesteray I guess it was just a though.. ddddooh O|* Man i hope its a 3-0 game tonight with no offense!!! :lol:


----------



## orvis1

I need my Giants WR to get me 6.5 pts or I lose my game and go to the consolation bracket instead of the championship game. I can't stand rooting for the giants curse you fantasy football!


----------



## jahan

Well I am rooting against the giants, my opponent has Jacobs and needs 7.5 points tonight to beat me, so curse you Giants. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

jahan said:


> Well I am rooting against the giants, my opponent has Jacobs and needs 7.5 points tonight to beat me, so curse you Giants. :lol:


Your opponent is my cousin, and we are headed to Vegas in a couple of hours. He needs Jacob to get 20+ yards and a TD to knock your high scoring team out. I need Campbell to get 19 points to knock off stablebuck. Good luck, maybe we will be locking horns next week for the UWN 'title'. 8)


----------



## Yonni

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am rooting against the giants, my opponent has Jacobs and needs 7.5 points tonight to beat me, so curse you Giants. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opponent is my cousin, and we are headed to Vegas in a couple of hours. He needs Jacob to get 20+ yards and a TD to knock your high scoring team out. I need Campbell to get 19 points to knock off stablebuck. Good luck, maybe we will be locking horns next week for the UWN 'title'. 8)
Click to expand...

Yall are lucky I got kicked out last round, I am at 113 points this week :O•-:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

STEVO said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!-
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, I think you might still have me :lol: . :evil: :evil: I had been debating putting moss back in ...... even thought I had done it then when I checked it yesteray I guess it was just a though.. ddddooh O|* Man i hope its a 3-0 game tonight with no offense!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

The anger was more so for the patheticness that people called a football game in denver yesterday, but getting destroyed by you was also not very fun. I thought I still had you until Rodgers went ape on the fantasy world and still managed to lose the game. I have no shot againt you. I pulled out Todd Heap this week and he ends up with two tds. If I would have played him I would have had a slim chance, but I can't even hope for that. Great season. I'll get you next year :wink: . :wink:


----------



## Catherder

4x4 Bronco said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="4x4 Bronco":3jrb9lbq]:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!-
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, I think you might still have me :lol: . :evil: :evil: I had been debating putting moss back in ...... even thought I had done it then when I checked it yesteray I guess it was just a though.. ddddooh O|* Man i hope its a 3-0 game tonight with no offense!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

The anger was more so for the patheticness that people called a football game in denver yesterday, but getting destroyed by you was also not very fun. I thought I still had you until Rodgers went ape on the fantasy world and still managed to lose the game. I have no shot againt you. I pulled out Todd Heap this week and he ends up with two tds. If I would have played him I would have had a slim chance, but I can't even hope for that. Great season. I'll get you next year :wink: . :wink:[/quote:3jrb9lbq]

Have you checked the scoreboard? See ya next week. -~|- O*--


----------



## STEVO

O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: . Man yes good season. Ill be enjoying it from the sideline next week. Congrats on the good win  . All 3 of your guys that played last night actually scored!!!!


----------



## orvis1

STEVO said:


> O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: . Man yes good season. Ill be enjoying it from the sideline next week. Congrats on the good win  . All 3 of your guys that played last night actually scored!!!!


Stevo you are still playing for 3rd place money make sure you field a team! :mrgreen:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Sorry stevo. After Rodgers went ape I was sure it was over. It was almost a shame to have you lose. You had the best season, but that's how this game goes. Burner's I settled for 2nd place last year. This year I'm bringing it all the way home  . Eli Manning has been my lucky player the last three weeks that has carried me otherwise Stevo would be here. Just for curious readers Stevo had like a 50 point lead going into the Monday night game. He ended up losing 127-124. Tough loss.


----------



## Catherder

4x4 Bronco said:


> Burner's I settled for 2nd place last year. This year I'm bringing it all the way home


Well, we shall see about that. I actually have a pretty good FFL playoff record in championship games. Nevertheless, Good luck. Getting Stewart on waivers was a good start for you. (cursed waiver priority **O** )



4x4 Bronco said:


> Eli Manning has been my lucky player the last three weeks that has carried me otherwise Stevo would be here. Just for curious readers Stevo had like a 50 point lead going into the Monday night game. He ended up losing 127-124. Tough loss.


I have had Eli in other leagues in previous years and he never failed to disappoint with a flurry on picks and inconsistent performances. Hopefully, he will return to form this weekend. :wink:



4x4 Bronco said:


> Sorry stevo. After Rodgers went ape I was sure it was over. It was almost a shame to have you lose. You had the best season


+1, winning the regular season by 3 games was a great year.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Chris Johnson for the league MVP! He is definately the FFL MVP.


----------



## Catherder

4x4 Bronco said:


> Chris Johnson for the league MVP! He is definately the FFL MVP.


Yes he is, but the weekend showed he was not invincible. :wink: 

I'll hopefully see you guys next year so you can try to get your $ back. It was a fun league.

Have a good holiday all.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Catherder said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Johnson for the league MVP! He is definately the FFL MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is, but the weekend showed he was not invincible. :wink:
> 
> I'll hopefully see you guys next year so you can try to get your $ back. It was a fun league.
> 
> Have a good holiday all.
Click to expand...

2nd place two years in a row  . The worst part is I had 90 points on my bench. A few changes and even with your 140 points I would have had you. Congratulations and thanks again to Orvis for running this thing for us.


----------



## STEVO

Congrats to both of you, it was a good season.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Eff you Broncos, you lousy Bums. Worst melt down I remember seeing in any sports team history. 6-0 to 8-8. :evil:


----------



## mikevanwilder

fixed blade said:


> Eff you Broncos, you lousy Bums. Worst melt down I remember seeing in any sports team history. 6-0 to 8-8. :evil:


 :-|O|-: -*|*- -*|*- -BaHa!- 
Sorry hate the Broncos!


----------



## FishMogul

fixed blade said:


> Eff you Broncos, you lousy Bums. Worst melt down I remember seeing in any sports team history. 6-0 to 8-8. :evil:


Yeah how can you lose at home to the effin raiders and chiefs and call yourselves a playoff team.. they would have been better off losing a few more games and get a little higher up on draft day.. of coarse Mcdaniels has yet to prove he knows what he's doing in the war room anyway :roll:


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> Eff you Broncos, you lousy Bums. Worst melt down I remember seeing in any sports team history. 6-0 to 8-8. :evil:


You must love misery, a Cubs fan and a Donkeys fan. The Broncos couldn't beat the Raiders and the Chiefs in the last 3 weeks, their 'star' receiver is a barbie doll, and the coach is a wanna-be lil'Bill. :-|O|-:


----------



## Hoody3

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eff you Broncos, you lousy Bums. Worst melt down I remember seeing in any sports team history. 6-0 to 8-8. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> You must love misery, a Cubs fan and a Donkeys fan. The Broncos couldn't beat the Raiders and the Chiefs in the last 3 weeks, their 'star' receiver is a barbie doll, and the coach is a wanna-be lil'Bill. :-|O|-:
Click to expand...

 :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------

